# ??



## ineedmny (Feb 20, 2011)

i have a 95 audi s6 i just purchased i was wondering if anyone would be able to tell me if there is anyway that i can get a few more lbs of boost for free or next to free without hurting the engine??


----------



## Jan PL S6 (Apr 22, 2010)

congrats on the car :thumbup: you'll love it

As far as boost goes I've never really thought about going into increasing it. Seemed to me IMO that it had a great kick as it is. If you feel its really lacking then I'd check if you don't have a leak somewhere. Other than that you should look into chip tuning :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Get it tuned. :thumbup::thumbup:

Fast doesn't come free.


----------

